# Why is it SO hard to find "serious" Dive Buddies?



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

It seems like pulling teeth to find/get divers that actually want to go diving and actually show up. FYI: when you SAY you ARE going, you just secured A spot on the boat. You've commited to go, you've taken a spot. No one else is invited because YOU took that slot. Then you cancel, don't show up, etc. YOU just screwed up EVERYBODIES trip! We need 4 divers to make a trip and you just ruined 3 other people day. 

So why is it SO hard to get divers to keep their commitment? Granted things come up, but the seas are 1 foot higher then you like it, or you just don't feel like it DOESN'T cut it. You made a commitment, now 3 other peoples plans are up in smoke cause YOU broke your commitment. Thank You Very Much!

So this year is about over. Are there any "Serious" divers (spear fishermen and lobsterers) out there that Actually want to go diving next season? If so hit me up at [email protected]. Yep, I don't get on here very much. It's a pain to use! So let me know. Have a 30' Proline set up for Diving and Fishing. Lets get SERIOUS!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I noticed your handle. Are you a charter dive service or do you only dive recreationally?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the link to Sun Runner Charters.

It looks like this service charters to "Nude Divers"

What kind of "Dive Buddies" are you seeking?

http://www.angelfire.com/fl/sunrunnercharter


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Here is the link to Sun Runner Charters.
> 
> It looks like this service charters to "Nude Divers"
> 
> ...


 The PFF gets better and better with each passing day! This should get GOOD!!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

From the website:
*

Come Party The Way YOU Want Too - NAKED!


Join us on the beautiful Gulf of Mexico out of the port of Pensacola, Fl. on 'Bottom Dweller' our 30' Proline Walk, where you can Sun Your Buns, Fish, Scuba Dive, Cruise or just relax on deck! The day is yours! Relax or play, it is up to you and your imagination.

Free yourself of those HOT sticky cloths and enjoy the warm breeze the way it was ment to be! Au Natural!!!

We have 1/2 day charters from $600 or full day charters from $800 (plus bait, ice, etc.); 1 to 6 people. (NOTE: The prices above are for Fishing, Scuba or Cruising charters. 

"Nude Sunbathing" (optional) charters since we're at anchor are only $500 for 1/2 day and $700 for full day. NOTE: Due to the increasing fuel cost, fees may change depending on the prices at the time. You can't beat our prices ANYWHERE! E-mail us for reservations. $200 deposit holds your date. So come on, the waters FINE and the Fishing is great!

Want to dive the Oriskany? Will take 4 divers at $175 each or $700 for 1 to 4 divers. 2 Tank dive. Must be Advanced Open Water Certified. Fast boat, so you will get there and back with time to reflect! Available WeekDAYS and WeekENDS.

Our Charters are all PRIVATE Charters, So have fun the way YOU want!*


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*good question*

Good question. same thing happens with rec fisherman, we just suck it up and go. People sometimes have changes that they have to deal with. that is life. Much rather have a person back out, then :thumbsup:use money his/her family needs for something else or creates a rift between family members. Just my 2 cents



Rickpcfl said:


> I noticed your handle. Are you a charter dive service or do you only dive recreationally?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> Here is the link to Sun Runner Charters.
> 
> It looks like this service charters to "Nude Divers"
> 
> ...


After doing a search of his posts - it looks like he's looking for the "paying" kind. All of the posts I saw had vague comment on whatever the topic was followed by a "we're looking for experienced divers".

He would seem a bit more trustworthy if he was open about trying to find someone to pay versus the "sly" way he's going about it. He might run a good service, but flags are going up - and they aren't dive flags.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

I've always considered nude divers, the most serious of the lot ...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

redlegs said:


> I've always considered nude divers, the most serious of the lot ...


 LOL. It takes a special kind of brave to dive when your "bait" is hanging out for everything to nibble on.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Depending on the other "nude" divers , I might want to go. If it was B Tom, I will pass. I agree with the statement, he could be a little clearer on that he is providing a charter service. Sounds like he should ask for a deposit up front


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

submariner said:


> If it was B Tom, I will pass.


Do not worry Buddy, I do not "Dive"


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

If you are a legit charter service, this is a simple fix. Secure the reservation with a credit card, have a cancellation policy of 24-48 hours, and charge them if they don't show. If you're just looking for ride alongside to share expenses, you're taking your chances.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

No wet suit required...hehe...I love it.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

This right here is...









If we take four divers (we rarely ever do anymore) and one backs out, the expenses are now split by three. We still go. 
However, I'm "that guy" today. The 5 year old has a fever and mom has to work. So I get to stay home and play nurse. Does that make me an irresponsible diver?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> LOL. It takes a special kind of brave to dive when your "bait" is hanging out for everything to nibble on.


 ...or when a brood of jellyfish gets between you and the surface. :whistling:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I try to stay away from crazy people....although its hard to do sometimes.
I NEVER get on a boat with crazy people!!!!
Anyone getting on a boat in this area to dive or other....and plan on doing it NAKED!!!???? ....worst kind of crazy....and NOT SERIOUS ABOUT DIVING!!!
Do what you like... I just dont want too know about it...or see it!
The OP probably did have some serious divers hooked.....and then they found out what they were getting into....and wisely BAILED!!!:001_huh:
Just for discussions sake - Waters too damn cold here to dive naked anyway....and You Would end up with a bristle worm spine or jellyfish tentacle in a very unfortunate place.....not to mention the danger of getting hit by an inquisitive trigger or barracuda!!!!
Last reason to not dive naked here.....most of the divers are men! UUUUGGGG!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Listen Sunburner, 
Your statement regarding people asking for average costs is preposterous. I know guys who are listed in Forbes richest in certain countries. They have told me that they were able to find a cheaper and cheaper price on a one liter bottle of drinking water on three subsequent days in New York City. Some people know the value of money and where it comes from. Maybe you have saved enough, by not buying clothing, to squander money without having any concept of cost vs. value but not everyone has your cavalier attitude toward money.

Show a bit more respect for people and you might get some in return.


----------

